# Compiling Wi-Fi driver (tiwlan_drv.ko)



## rfynman (Feb 14, 2012)

I am running CM 7.1 (with kernel 2.6.32-9) on my droidx. I have modified the tiwlan sources (in particular, the scanning schedule when looking for access points) and I am trying to compile the modified sources to produce a new tiwlan_drv.ko

I need the appropriate kernel headers and .config file to be able to compile tiwlan_drv.ko

I first tried cm-kernel. The git branches for cm-kernel are all for msm, which as I understand is not the right fit for droidx (which runs omap 3630). I eventually got the kernel sources and tiwlan sources from

http://sourceforge.net/motorola/droidx/home/Home/

which has the omap3 kernel (which is 2.6.32-9). While I am able to compile and produce a tiwlan_drv.ko, it has several unknown symbols when I load this on the phone. I tried this with two different config files: mapphone_defconfig and sholes_defconfig. Both of them yield the same result.

Does anybody have any ideas or advice on how I can get this to work reliably? I'd be grateful for any help.


----------

